# post surgery exercise plan???



## cmaxwell1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone have a good post surgery exercise plan to share? I have no idea when would be good to even start exercising or how much.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Give yourself at least two weeks to recover. I took very short walks during that time and that was about it.

Beyond that, I can't say until you know the results of your FNA. If you do have cancer and you do need RAI, you may not be put on replacement meds at first and, in that case, you'll become exercise intolerant rather quickly. Even if you don't need all that and are put on medication right away, it takes a while to regulate the meds and feel "normal" again. For some people, it was a couple of weeks...for others it was a couple of months or longer.

Your ability to exercise will greatly depend on how you feel and since that's an unknown factor, you'll likely have to take it day by day.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cmaxwell1 said:


> Anyone have a good post surgery exercise plan to share? I have no idea when would be good to even start exercising or how much.


Pamper, pamper and pamper for about 2 weeks. Then walking is highly recommended just to get those sea legs back and get all bodily systems in sync and of one mind.

I like a person who plans ahead.


----------



## hypnofit (Jul 31, 2012)

Aloha,
Walking is safest, not too fast not too long. Try 10 minutes twice a day at first. See how you feel and what your results come in at. You could also sit up and down in a chair 10 x 5x a day just to get those legs going if you aren't ready to walk around too much yet. 
If you are in bed, lift your right leg and circle your ankles around 10x in each direction and then bend and straighten your knee 10x. Then switch to the left and do the same thing. 
It is good to move the ankles knees and hips as much as you can tolerate to keep your lymphatic system flowing. You have more options than you think.

(I am a trainer for 27 years, I have Graves disease and a Hubby who has survived Papillary Thyroid Cancer 2X, with a Radical Neck and muscle amputations)


----------



## Tess13 (Jul 27, 2012)

What about riding a stationary bike? I have a recumberent bike - better on my back and knees. Would the 10 minutes at a time work - after a couple of weeks. It'll be nice to have energy to do it again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cmaxwell1 said:


> Anyone have a good post surgery exercise plan to share? I have no idea when would be good to even start exercising or how much.


I started out by walking. When I could do 4 miles in 50 minutes, I knew I was ready for the gym. And that I did! LOL!!! (This was walking every day, by the way. 7 days a week.)


----------



## hypnofit (Jul 31, 2012)

Tess13 said:


> What about riding a stationary bike? I have a recumberent bike - better on my back and knees. Would the 10 minutes at a time work - after a couple of weeks. It'll be nice to have energy to do it again.


Aloha,
Stationary biking is great for building up your cardiovascular system and the same time rules would apply. I have a client who enjoys that more than walking, and he is up to 1 hour 3x a week on the bike. 5 months after Radiation treatment.
You have to find something you like to do, feel motivated to do or you won't get up and do it. I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------

